
Compatibility and IE8 - iamelgringo
http://blogs.msdn.com/ie/archive/2008/01/21/compatibility-and-ie8.aspx
======
stillmotion
I don't understand. It's right in front of them. "Make IE standards compliant,
and your market share will sky rocket!". But instead of doing the obvious they
brainstorm cluelessly to try to correct the mistakes the made in IE7. Their
only option? To continue to be different, and make IE8 act more like IE6.

This is a nightmare.

------
gruseom
"In short, there was an expectation that even under standards mode, IE would
keep working the same way," while in the meantime, "we changed behavior under
standards mode to become more compliant."

But wait: if they already had a standards mode, why did they need to make it
more compliant? Answer: because "standards mode" wasn't standard! Now they
have to make a "standards standards mode".

